# 6000 Grit 4" x 36" Sanding Belt



## ZenArtist (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm trying to find a company that sells 6000 Grit 36" sanding belts but I am having a difficult time. Amazon doesn't have any, and I've spent about 10 minutes searching through Google. I've purchased 6000 Grit sheets at Woodcraft but I would love a belt and they didn't have any there. Or even an adhesive disc would be nice at that grit.

Thanks for any suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2016)

I've seen hook and loop in 3000 grit or finer but I'm thinking you're unlikely to find a belt that fine, Heat would build up pretty quick and wipe out the abrasive surface. What are you using it for? possible you could instead go to a buffing wheel with compound?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Mar 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I've seen hook and loop in 3000 grit or finer but I'm thinking you're unlikely to find a belt that fine, Heat would build up pretty quick and wipe out the abrasive surface. What are you using it for? possible you could instead go to a buffing wheel with compound?


That might be a better solution. 

I am working on creating resin-infused wood jewelry like this and need it to be very highly polished:
http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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




http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 5, 2016)

I polish acrylic pens and cabochons using 3M automotive products, sand up to 3000 and then buff using their perfect-it rubbing compound. Get a glassy finish just like you do on cars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZenArtist (Mar 5, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I polish acrylic pens and cabochons using 3M automotive products, sand up to 3000 and then buff using their perfect-it rubbing compound. Get a glassy finish just like you do on cars.


Thank you, I'll give this a try.


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2016)

Look at Klingspor's website, they have excellent sandpaper.


www.Klingspor.com


----------



## ZenArtist (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks Tony. Checking it out now.


----------



## Patrude (Mar 5, 2016)

Yup, I agree with Tony, Klingspores has a wide range of abrasives. They're worth a look


----------



## Cody Killgore (Mar 8, 2016)

Also, you could use a felt belt then apply whatever polishing compoumd you want to it if you wanted to use a belt. The belts are a little pricey but they last a long time and you just keep loading them up with rouge.

Supergrit has them. Look here and scroll to the very bottom of page. 4 x 36 is $16
http://www.supergrit.com/products/products_belts-misc

Just another thought. I use for metal but dont know why it wouldnt work for wood?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 13, 2016)

6000 is an over kill in wood finishing, I've used 4000 hook and loop, buy from auto finishing supply shop. Then using these two products to get the finial finishing . 1st the left , 2nd right.you need to wait about 3 days before you can begin after finial wet sand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

